# Kubota MX 5000



## needinghelp (12 mo ago)

Good afternoon, I've got a MX 5000 2 wheel dr with alot of slack in steering ( 4" -6 ")! What should I do tp remedy the issue.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The Kubota MX 5000 tractor has hydrostatic power steering, which means there is no steering gearbox to adjust. 
Jack up the front of the tractor and check the front axle for movement. You may see a lot both front to back as well as pivoting laterally when turning the steering wheel back and forth.


----------



## needinghelp (12 mo ago)

K . I'll start with that, thanks. If I see movement in axel then what do i do to adjust to remove the play in steering?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

See Parts diagram below:









Kubota MX5000F (2wd) Parts


Kubota MX5000F (2wd) Parts



www.messicks.com





You can replace the bushings (#120 & #200) and seals (#130 & #220). But the pin is apparently an integral part of the axle. If it is worn badly, you may have to take the center section of the axle to a machine shop for pin repair.

Look over the steering linkage for play.

Take care working under the tractor. Make sure the tractor is well supported


----------



## needinghelp (12 mo ago)

Just checked the movement on the axel & felt very little! I did notice the left front tire (standing in front of tractor) moves an inch or so when pushing on it without turning steering wheel. Right wheel does not do that. I see from diagram there are a couple of bushing there located at end of axel next to hub assembly. Could this be the problem? Thanks, Big T all your help is appreciated!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

First off, I have no idea of the hours on the unit or if you have an owners manual or if you follow it far as service intervals are concerned so shooting entirely from the hip, the front axle pivot is greaseable and should be greased regularly. With the front axle in the air, there should be no slop in the front pivot at all and it's easy to adjust and really should be adjusted if there is any. You loosen the hex nut on the very front of the axle and turn in the hex head bolt (that the nut fits over) until it's tight (torque spec is in your owners manual) and then back it off 1/4 turn and lock it with the nut...don't forget tp grease it too. There are 2 fittings, one on the front trunnion and one on the back, the rear one you need to pull the square head pipe plug (if it has one) and grease until it's coming out and then replace the plug. If no plug, grease until you see grease oozing from the joint. That applies to the front trunnion as well but the front trunnion has no plug.

With the front axle in the air, grab the wheels in the 9 and 3 position and move them back and forth. If they move easily, you have a tie rod issues and they need replaced. Grab the wheel in the 12 and 6 position and see if you can move it. Slop in that position indicates worn king pin bushings and excessive slop will cause the seal between the upper and lower knuckles to start leaking and once they start leaking the seal must be replaced. Of course regular greasing the zerk on top of the upper knuckle eliminates that issue (if you have one). Some do, some don't. depends. Rebuilding the front outboards requires some special tools and bushing drivers. If you stay after it with regular and consistent greasing, they never wear out. If you don't, they fail. One of my tractors has over 6000 meter hours on it and I've only had to adjust the front pivot one time, the entire time and I farm with mine, but I grease them often as well. I've replaced a few tie rod ends, but I go aftermarket because the OEM ends are one, expensive and two are not greaseable. Aftermarket ones are.

Far as the steering goes, most all Late model Kubota's have hydrostatic steering so there is no one position the steering when will be in and turning the front to the steering lock, you can still turn the steering wheel more as there in no mechanical linkage, only hydraulic.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Don't forget to check for play in your tie rod linkage (ball joints), and also the mounting studs: 










Kubota MX5000F (2wd) Parts


Kubota MX5000F (2wd) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I mistook yours for a FWA unit. Everything I posted still applies but no outbaords. There are grease fittings on the spindles however


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I have a MX5200 which is same and mine is 2WD also….I’ve crawled all under and around mine and find NO grease points anywhere on the axle pivot or anywhere else along the axle. Only ones I have are at the spindles.

Am I missing something?

Im following to see the solution here in case I run across this issue also.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Went and looked at the shop manual. Only the FWA tractors (4 wheel drive) have grease fittings on the front axle trunnion, 2 WD's don't.

I tend to think 4WD as that is all I own.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if the grease nipple is busted off. I have one on my front axle pivot point.... Mine is not a Kubota though. mine is 4 assist wheel wd as well


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I do have a bushing at center of front axle but no grease point….it must be only for AWD models.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

TX MX5200 said:


> I do have a bushing at center of front axle but no grease point….it must be only for AWD models.


Is there a square head plug in it? Reason I ask is, if there is, you can remove that and screw in a grease fitting and grease it. Kind of surprised it's not from the factory, after all it is a moving joint that carries a large load. Can you adjust the free play like I can with a bolt and jam nut on the front trunnion?

See my post #10. I looked in the shop manual.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Is there a square head plug in it? Reason I ask is, if there is, you can remove that and screw in a grease fitting and grease it. Kind of surprised it's not from the factory, after all it is a moving joint that carries a large load. Can you adjust the free play like I can with a bolt and jam nut on the front trunnion?
> 
> See my post #10. I looked in the shop manual.


there’s a rear facing bushing but can’t recall a square bolt….I will go check tomorrow and take some pics. I was surprised at no grease zert on axle and was under there with shop light looking everywhere last time I greased tractor.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I was as well when I looked at the Workshop manual. The FWA model is exactly like my M9's with 2 grease zerks, one on the backside of the pivot (that is where the pipe plug is) and one on the front side and I grease them every time I grease the tractor, which is quite often actually. I try to adhere to the 10 hour grease interval Kubota calls out for the front end loader. According to the 'greasing instruction on the manual and workshop manual as well, you remove the pipe plug and grease the back zerk until grease comes out from the opening where the plug threads into the back casting.

Why I'm curious as to whether there is at least the plug on yours because I believe you could remove the plug and replace it with a zerk and grease the pivot that way. FWA or not, the front axle pivot still rocks in the trunnions as the axle articulates and I'm curious as to if there is a hex bolt on the front trunnion facing inward with a jam nut. That is how you remove any slop in the pivot. According to the instruction in my owners manual, you loosen the jam nut, turn in the hex bolt (with the front wheels/ axle lifted) until tight and back it off 1/4 turn and run the jam nut down to secure the pivot with no play. I've reset mine at least once, maybe more.

I usually grease both zerks until I see grease oozing from the joint. I would think you could adjust the pivot for freeplay because if the pivot got loose, it would adversely impact steering, especially on hard surfaces at road speed.

I'm curious as well. Like I said, viewing the Workshop Manual it don't call out for the pivot to be greased and I find that interesting.


----------

